# Chewy 6 month old!



## NowakVizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

We have a 6 month old V and we can't give him anything except for really hard toys because he will eat them. He loved the soft stuffed toys when he was younger but he will literally eat them now. Is this normal for his age? And is there anything we can do to help this behavior?

Also he has all of his adult teeth now and we exercise him everyday. So I don't think it's boredom.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Bully sticks, raw marrow bones, & antlers. 

Put the toys away if he's eating them.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We went through exactly the same thing with Bella, threefsh is spot on. No more soft toys, all we give Bella now is bully sticks and antlers. A marrow bone is a real big treat, she experienced her first one at Christmas


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a 6 month old vizsla and have the same issue. I've bought the undestructable soft toys and she tears them apart. She now only gets her hard toys though she loves the soft ones.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Bully sticks are awesome!! 
Our dog LOVES them! Keeps her busy for a long time.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Am I the only member of this forum that shudders every time someone suggests giving a dog a bully stick?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy gets stag antler, quite pricy, but safe, although I never leave her alone with it..


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I thought bully sticks were nasty too until our trainer gave Wilson one and he took right to it for hours! Now I pick through the bin for the nicest thickest ones. The things we do for our pups!!!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Lyra: No you're not!! 

We used to give Watson bully sticks but once he got to five or so months they started making him sick. He would devour one in about five minutes. So now we stick to deer and elk antlers. Pricey but last a lot longer, are safer, and don't stink!


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

It's not what they are like (I've never seen one), it's what they ARE and the thought of my dog devouring one that always makes me wince and cross my legs


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL!! My husbands thoughts exactly!

In the dogs defense... it literally looks like a 'stick'. :-\


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh ya, they are definitely a little gross if you think about it too much. :-\
I try to block it out. The dog loves them, that's the main thing. 
I just pretend they are something else.


----------

